# Evening Wear Pocket Watch



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

I tend to concentrate on collecting railroad pocket watches, but this is one of my favourite non-railroad watches. It is a Waltham 12 size, 19 jewel Riverside grade retailed by Bailey, Banks and Biddle of Philadelphia in 1913, so just one hundred years old. Usually referred to as an evening wear watch, it is smaller than the more conventional 16 size and therefore slightly less bulky in the waistcoat pocket.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

What makes it more interesting than the standard watch is that it is in a display case, so that you can see the most interesting part of a watch, the movement







.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Classy, very classy - - plain Vanilla but *Oh **SO* *CLASSY!* :yes:

I don't usually like display watches, skeletons and the likes, but that is very nice indeed, and sure to be a talking point to see a fine movement without danger of ingress of dust and shmuck :notworthy:

Lurvin' it! . :yahoo:


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Not my style Shiner but I do like that display case, my waistcoat days are over (in fact I don't think they ever began). I am guessing you have some close association with the States, any trade secrets you can give away on how you source these without giving away your trade secrets?

John


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

John,

As my sole interest in watches is of the pocket variety I do have one or two waistcoats.  As far as any close association with the States is concerned, I have none. Trade secrets? Ah well, that's what they are. :stop:


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

That's me (not) told!



Good answer Shiner, keep them pictures coming.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, more than one or two. :yes:


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

You could get arrested for wearing a couple of those, love the one on the bottom left.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Must be a sequence dancer methinks?

(wescots are a fave garmint amongst SD'ers :yes: )










Dancin' the Night Away! ldman:


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Hang on Mel!! A sequins dancer?! I'm more of a boogie man :yahoo: Or do I mean a bogie man? :taz:


----------



## Themonty73 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi shiner,

I for one would love to know how you source your watches???? the display case is lovely???

Keep the pictures coming

James


----------



## Jewel (Aug 20, 2012)

Uber nice Shiner. Case in super condition too. Lovely


----------

